# Green pea and duck and green poop



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

We are currently introducing the green pea an duck and wellness indoor into our little girls diet. She was on vitakraft(?) "hedgehog food" before and we read that isn't very healthy so we started the switch. We started gradually and after a week she is now eating the green pea and duck alone. We wanted to start with the wellness also but she's had green poo about ever since we got her couple weeks ago. I understand it could just be stress but read it's not sposed to last very long. It's a dull green nothing neon or anything like that, it's on the verge of brown sorta the color split pea soup but the stools are firm. I'm just wondering if the peas could be causeing the color?
We took her to the vet and he said she was the best lookin hedgiehes seen in awhile and that poop color didn't bother him. We had them do a stool analysis just in case even tho he said it wasn't necasary and are waiting on the results. Has anyone else experienced this with natual balance? Are we just being paranoid?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The best response I could think of... Was that even though you slowly introduced the food, your hedgie knew better and immediately indulged only on the new healthy food, ignoring the vitacrap. I would stick solely to the Natural balance, for awhile longer until her poops firm up more, as Wellness can sometimes be too rich for our hedgies tummies, thus adding more problems. Personally, I would introduce the Wellness well after everything is normal, and very very slowly. 

Just a side note, my boy LOVES his Green pea and duck. And he's never had problems with it.


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

The stool is pretty much firm, I was just thinking mabey the peas in the food might be causing the green tinge


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would assume it's just the stomach still adjusting to the far higher quality food. The peas should not cause any odd coloring. 

Once she is fully comfortable with the new food, you should start seeing some good changes in her health.


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh ok, that's good to hear. So adjusting to new higher protein food is an exception to the "3 days of green poop an be worried" rule? How long does it take in some cases? Cause its been about 12 days since we started the change and about 6 since shes been fully on the nature balance, green poop since we started. She acts normal otherwise, is very active at night and evening playtime, eats and drinks a lot. Really hope it clears up soon, poor thing.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How fast was this gradual change? It almost sounds like you completed the switch in a week? It should take you 3-4 weeks to switch a food. Although with Vitakraft, I would switch faster and deal with the GI upset. 

Have you added any acidolphilus to her diet? Acidolphilus is a probiotic and it can help settle a GI that is upset from a fast diet change. If not, try adding some. It sounds like you have already visited a veterinarian and had a fecal test done. Hopefully it will come back negative and with a little probiotics her GI will settle down.


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> How fast was this gradual change? It almost sounds like you completed the switch in a week? It should take you 3-4 weeks to switch a food. Although with Vitakraft, I would switch faster and deal with the GI upset.


Yeah, was wondering if even a week was to fast, but wanted to get her the better nutrition asap as you suggested.



Kalandra said:


> Have you added any acidolphilus to her diet? Acidolphilus is a probiotic and it can help settle a GI that is upset from a fast diet change. If not, try adding some. It sounds like you have already visited a veterinarian and had a fecal test done. Hopefully it will come back negative and with a little probiotics her GI will settle down.


I was searching for acidophilus and quite a few brands came up available in quite a few places. Is there one specific brand you'd recommend or can i just grab one from the local drugstore?

Also, how much should be mixed in with her food? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to your local health food store or drug store and look for it in capsules. You will want one with the highest potency you can find. Some places will have a liquid version in a refrigerated section, it can be used as well. I like the capsules as you can sprinkle it on food. Others prefer the liquid as you can put a drop on a treat. 

How much to give? I use the real technical method of a "hefty pinch" when I have one with real nasty green stools. It equals almost 1/2 capsule a day.


----------

